# Wacom Bamboo Pen problem



## katad0t1s

Hi all. 

I recently purchased a Wacom Bamboo Pen tablet. It works great in Photoshop and ArtRage. Unfortunately, my experience with Lightroom has not been that good so far.
I am having problems using the pressure sensitivity feature of the tablet correctly when using the adjustment brush. The brush seems a bit laggy in general, even with the mouse,
but when using the tablet as I brush gently I get "blobs" of harsh strokes, usually at the beginning or at the end of a stroke. Sometimes as I brush in a straight line I get "blobs" here and there instead of the line.

It is as if the tablet registers full pressure or no pressure at random points. So, instead of smooth, low flow strokes, I get unwanted harsh ones. Below there is a pic, showing an example, with the offending areas circled (you are seeing the overlay mask). To be honest, this is far from the worst case I 've had so far but it 'll give you an idea. As my tablet works fine in other apps, I assume it is a Lr problem.

System specs: 
cpu: I7-920
vga: nvidia 275 gtx
ram: 6 Gb triple channel
os: Win 7 64-bit
App: Lr 3.6 64-bit


----------



## mbmark

I have the same one. Unfortunately Bamboo is not fully supported in Lightroom 3 as far as I understood. Maybe in Lightroom 4 ?


----------



## katad0t1s

I am pretty sure that I 've read that Lr3 supports 2048 pressure levels so the likes of Intuos should be supported.
So you are basically saying that 1024 levels of Bamboo are a no-go??? Could be that Adobe failed to support a basic tablet?
Could anyone else with either tablet (bamboo or Intuos) confirm such behaviors of the adjustment brush?

If this is not fixable, I will have to move my retouch to Ps 
This is a real drawback as far as I am concerned. I am not planning on spending 
a fortune on a tablet so I guess I 'll just have to find an alternative to Lr or have double photos (one developed in Lr --> move to photoshop --> finish the resulting tiff in Lr) :(


----------



## katad0t1s

115 views and still not even the slightest idea of what could be wrong.... I am doomed :(


----------



## Pbelarge

I may be a little late, did you contact Wacom? I would be surprised if the could not answer your question.


----------



## katad0t1s

Yes, I have, through their forums. It seemed that they could not help at first because they did not have the software to test it...(really???).
Anyway, after many suggestions that gave no solution, they got their hands on Lightroom and *verified the problem*....

And that was that. No solution for now, don't know when (or if may I say) they will solve it. 

Link to the forum topic at Wacom: http://forum.wacom.eu/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8408


----------



## TomasCrespo

I have the same problem, and I want to say that is NOT a Lightroom support problem.   I have a PC with two operative system installed. I can select the system at boot. I have Mac OSX and Windows 7 x64. In both system I have installed Lightroom 3.6  I also have a Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch tablet.  If I boot with Mac OSX my tablet works fantastic, I can use adjustment brushes without any lag. If I boot with Windows 7 I have the saem behaviour than you. The presure sensitve doesnt work at all. Lightroom thinks that I have 100% of presure and a lot of lag.  I have no solution else, but I want to share that in the same PC but with other operative system all works fantastic.  PD: How I got to install Mac OSx into a PC?? With a special DVD: iAtkos


----------



## willdoak

I just bought a Bamboo Capture. I had trouble with touch-sensitivity, and Wacom said to update the driver:

Hello William,


Thank you for writing in! I would suggest that you update the driver using the below instructions - this will also remove any express key you have setup -


Disconnect the tablet from the computer
Open your Start Menu and then the Control Panel
Open Programs and Features
Uninstall any listing here for Bamboo or Pen Tablet and then restart the computer
After restarting, download and install only the latest 5.25 driver from:
http://www.wacom.com/en/Shared/Downloads/Drivers/Driver 5-2-5-5a-RC.aspx


Once the installation is complete, and the system is stable, connect the tablet


Avoid using USB hubs, keyboard/monitor ports, or docking stations with the tablets, as they can cause inconsistent behavior.


Once completed, please test your pen - and let me know how it is working - thanks


Warm Regards,
Mike McBride

I can't say it made a dramatic improvement.

Will


----------



## Chris_M

I got a Bamboo Pen this week (don't need the touch function of the Pen & Touch),
and I just had a look at using the adjustment brush in LR4 running in Windows 7 64-bit, and Bamboo Dock v4.0.0.

At first I got no sensitivity at all, but then in the Bamboo Dock I moved the "Tip Feel" slider back towards "Firm",
as I'd had it more towards "Soft" for some Photoshop work, and suddenly I *did* have sensitivity,
unless I'm mistaken though, the sensitivity seems to be in relation to the flow of the mask color rather than size of the brush.

The problem of the original poster *katad0t1s*, I cannot reproduce at all, it works just fine here.


----------



## willdoak

I like using my Bamboo Capture in Lr and Ps, but it's driving me nuts elsewhere. Apparently Windows 7 thinks I want to write in content when I hover over a field or the first bookmark I have in Chrome. I tried turning the tablet feature off in Windows (programs and features), but that killed the use of the pen as a pointing device. Anyone else have that problem and a solution?

Thanks,

Will


----------



## TomasCrespo

Chris_M said:


> The problem of the original poster *katad0t1s*, I cannot reproduce at all, it works just fine here.



Are you said that *you can use pressure sensitivity in Lightroom brushes in Windows 7*?

My situation:


Mac OSX
I can use pressure sensitivity in Lightroom adjustment brushes
 
I can use pressure sensitivity in Photoshop brushes 
 
Windows 7
I can't use pressure sensitivity in Lightroom adjustment brushes 
I can use pressure sensitivity in Photoshop brushes 
 

All test were done in the same machine, which has two hard disk, one for OSX Lion and one for Windows 7.


----------



## willdoak

willdoak said:


> I like using my Bamboo Capture in Lr and Ps, but it's driving me nuts elsewhere. Apparently Windows 7 thinks I want to write in content when I hover over a field or the first bookmark I have in Chrome. I tried turning the tablet feature off in Windows (programs and features), but that killed the use of the pen as a pointing device. Anyone else have that problem and a solution?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Will



Not having this problem now. Possibly ooperator error.  

Will


----------

